# Purdy Clearcut Elite Brush



## Calisupply (Dec 11, 2015)

Does any one have any experience with the new Purdy Clearcut Elite brushes?


----------



## Brian C (Oct 8, 2011)

I reckon Purdy brushes have gone downhill the last few years as far as quality is concerned..

I Cannot comment on the particular line of brush you are referring to, I use their XL range of brushes..


----------



## EcoDec (Aug 23, 2011)

I have yet to find a better 3" brush than a Purdy XL Glide (blue bristles)... If I am missing out on anything, please let me know!


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

EcoDec said:


> I have yet to find a better 3" brush than a Purdy XL Glide (blue bristles)... If I am missing out on anything, please let me know!


Try a Corona Vegas


----------



## DynaPLLC (Oct 25, 2013)

Corona chinex is all I use for water base paint.
Cleaning it is a breeze...


----------



## Gracobucks (May 29, 2011)

Brian C said:


> I reckon Purdy brushes have gone downhill the last few years as far as quality is concerned..


Downhill??? Have they ever made a good brush?


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

I have several clear cuts. They work great. Much stiffer than the purdy XL.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Gracobucks said:


> Downhill??? Have they ever made a good brush?


Back in olden times they did. You know, before they got bought by you know who.


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

The quality of the brush is the same as all the rest, just a different bristle combo of poly/chinex. With the poly it is less stiff than an all chinex bristle brush, which I do like from them. I have two 2.5 angles and don't really know where they fit in my mix. They are a terrible exterior brush and too floppy for interior. I buy rembrandts by the case and both picasso lines. Oval angles are the shizzz. For those who have DE, they have their own line of oval angles in 2 & 2.5 angles, they are called the titanium line, might be Wooster made? They are on sale for 6-8 each right now.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Brian C said:


> I reckon Purdy brushes have gone downhill the last few years as far as quality is concerned..
> 
> I Cannot comment on the particular line of brush you are referring to, I use their XL range of brushes..


I literally have three xl-glides and three xl-dales that I have been trying to give away for two years now! I don't know if the painters think its a scam or what but they aren't interested. You would think a couple of them could drive a 1/4 from the local Sherwin Williams for one.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

PACman said:


> I literally have three xl-glides and three xl-dales that I have been trying to give away for two years now! I don't know if the painters think its a scam or what but they aren't interested. You would think a couple of them could drive a 1/4 from the local Sherwin Williams for one.


Sounds like your clientele ain't too bright. Free brushes? Sounds like a win to me. 

If they suck as bad as everyone claims (which they don't), turn them into some cheap (free) dust brushes. Or back up brushes in case something goes wrong or someone forgets to clean theirs or whatever. Tons of uses for them, no matter what.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

woodcoyote said:


> Sounds like your clientele ain't too bright. Free brushes? Sounds like a win to me.
> 
> If they suck as bad as everyone claims (which they don't), turn them into some cheap (free) dust brushes. Or back up brushes in case something goes wrong or someone forgets to clean theirs or whatever. Tons of uses for them, no matter what.


I think the price scares then away. Either that or they're afraid uncle Sherwin will take them off his will or something if they get caught.


----------

